# Endoscopic fundoplication



## lindacoder (Dec 15, 2010)

My docs are wanting predetermination for an endoscopic fundoplication. I do not have the dictation yet for the office visit. Does anyone have any idea what CPT code I might use for that. Evidently one of the docs went to a meeting and found about it. I am totally clueless - patient has GERD.  Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## fltbaroque (Jan 1, 2011)

*Endoscopic Fundoplication*

43280 Laparoscopy, surgical esophagogastric fundoplasty (eg, Nissen, Toupet procedures)
43281 w/repair of paresophageal hernia


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jan 1, 2011)

Hi,
I think there is n direct code for Endoscopic fundoplication, need to use unlisted procedure...

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## JulesofColorado (Jan 19, 2011)

There is a new procedure which uses C9724 instead of the CPT code


----------

